# Foster child



## firecracker

Hi everyone,

Can you help me with this? How do you say fosterage (of foster children)  in Greek? Is it empistosynh or avathesh? and what is the difference?

Thanks

Silvia


----------



## ics

> Mi sapete dire qual è iltermine corretto per "affidamento"?
> 
> Per esempio: L'affidamento del minore alla coppia è stato negato.


 
Ciao Silvia, é _anathesh._ 
Più o meno:
(Το δικαστήριο) αρνήθηκε την ανάθεση του ανηλίκου στο ζευγάρι.
ma ci vorrebbe più contesto per tradurre con esattezza il tuo esempio
ciao


----------



## firecracker

Grazie!!

Ho tradotto il messaggio in inglese, ma se parli italiano èanche meglio!!

Se ho bisogno,ti chiedo di nuovo

Ciao e grazie ancora


----------



## ics

oops cosa significa fosterage??  adozione?


----------



## firecracker

LOL.. Credo!! L'ho cercato nel dizionario...


----------



## ics

)
di niente, sono a tua disposizione!! Ma non scrivermi in inglese perché non capirò mai!!!


----------



## ics

A ripensarci però direi che è _anathesh epimeleias_ (ανάθεση επιμέλειας) e non solo anathesh...ma penso che tu già lo sapevi questo!
ciao!


----------



## firecracker

Diciamo che non lo sapevo proprio...

Grazie!


----------



## ireney

Well I can read and understand some Italian but don't ask me to write in Italian!! 

So, in English, foster child is either ψυχοπαίδι (ψυχογίος foster son ψυχοκόρη foster daughter) or, more formally, θετό (θετός, θετή) although this last term is also used for an adopted child.

Ανάθεση επιμέλειας is the act of giving a child to a foster family.
Being the foster family is 'εχω(-ουμε) την επιμέλεια' ' so 'Επιμέλεια' is what the fosterage translates to.


----------



## parakseno

empistosynh (εμπιστοσύνη)  means trust, confidence


----------

